# WMI Local und Remote auslesen und in Text Datei schreiben.



## Mavericklp (16. November 2010)

Moin moin zusammen,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem Script, das regelmäßig das komplette Netzwerk Scannen soll nach Windows Computern. Bei diesen sollen einige WMI Informationen dann in eine Textdatei geschrieben werden. Die Textdatei werte ich im Nachhinhein noch mit PHP aus und kann dann über eine Weboberfläsche eine art Monitoring und Inventarisierungs Programm verwalten.

Als ansatz habe ich mir eine Batchdatei geschrieben. Mit dem Windows eigenen Programm WMIC. Die Werte auslesen funktioniert momentan local und auch remote. Nur wie kann ich die Computer mit der IP 192.168.XXX.XXX Scannen? 


```
wmic /node:192.168.22.109 /append:140.htm baseboard get Manufacturer,Model,SerialNumber /format:list
wmic /node:192.168.22.109 /append:140.htm cpu get AddressWidth,Caption,MaxClockSpeed,Name,NumberOfCores /format:list
wmic /node:192.168.22.109 /append:140.htm os get TotalVisibleMemorySize,FreePhysicalMemory,TotalVirtualMemorySize,FreeVirtualMemory /format:list
wmic /node:192.168.22.109 /append:140.htm computersystem get TotalPhysicalMemory /format:list
wmic /node:192.168.22.109 /append:140.htm logicaldisk where "drivetype=3" get name,description,volumename,freespace,FileSystem,Size,VolumeSerialNumber /format:list
wmic /node:192.168.22.109 /append:140.htm os get Caption,CountryCode,CSDVersion,Manufacturer,Organization,SerialNumber,Version /format:list
wmic /node:192.168.22.109 /append:140.htm process where "name='avguard.exe'" get Caption /format:list
wmic /node:192.168.22.109 /append:140.htm cdrom get Manufacturer, caption,drive /format:list
wmic /node:192.168.22.109 /append:140.htm computersystem get caption,domain,Manufacturer,model,name, UserName, Workgroup /format:list
wmic /node:192.168.22.109 /append:140.htm desktopmonitor get MonitorManufacturer, MonitorType,ScreenWidth, ScreenHeight /format:list
```

Vor allem habe ich in der Liste einen Großen Zwischenraum zwischen den einzelnen Parametern. Wie kann ich den entfärnen.

Schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe******


----------

